# Calling All SomerseTT ers



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi ,If you are in the area and own a TT get in touch. Many issues covered from problems with your car to organised meets and cruises. Look out for future events on this Forum and http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events.
Look forward to hearing from you
Stu


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

TT_RS said:


> Hi ,If you are in the area and own a TT get in touch. Many issues covered from problems with your car to organised meets and cruises. Look out for future events on this Forum and http://www.ttoc.co.uk/events.
> Look forward to hearing from you
> Stu


 :roll: 
:wink:


----------

